
Ask HN: Reasonably Priced Alternatives to Apple Pro Display XDR? - biosed
I know Apple are comparing the display to studio displays ...etc but is there a &quot;PC&quot; display that comes close for a more reasonable price?
======
nextos
Depends on your definition of PC display.

Apple Pro XDR is a really high end device.

Eizo, NEC and Dell UltraSharp are the usual suspects for high quality
displays, including some exotic offerings like 1:1 aspect ratios, panels for
radiology, air traffic control, etc.

For programming, I totally miss 16:10 2K displays (2560x1600), which allow
splitting the screen in two windows that are ample enough for long text lines
and have an aspect ratio that is close to an A4 paper (sqrt(2)).

Sadly, 16:10 are getting discontinued. I totally hate 16:9. Not even LG for
Apple are 16:10, despite the ridiculous price.

But Apple Pro XDR is obviously not a display for programmers, so none of my
comment is really a comparison to it.

------
andrei_says_
Benq has wide gamut displays.

Eizohas this
[https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1425544-REG/eizo_cg31...](https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1425544-REG/eizo_cg319x_4k_bk_31_1_dci_4k_wide_screen.html)

------
vhayda
When could a used Apple Pro Display realistically drop to $3k or less? 12-18
months after first shipments?...

------
KiDD
no. It is actually a good value for the specs.

~~~
biosed
Fair enough.

